# white ash steamed with walnut



## phinds (Mar 5, 2014)

rob3232 sent me this piece of white ash that had been steamed with walnut. It was being used as a sticker while the walnut was being steamed. The stick is 1 3/4" x 1 1/4" by about a foot long. I don't know why one face is almost black, but after sanding the end, I cut the stick open and just as Rob had told me it would, you can see that the color goes all the way through the wood.

This produces a very pleasing color that is reminiscent of English brown oak. Rob, I can't remember if you told me whether or not the stick was cracked before the steaming or the crack was caused BY the steaming, so please jump in here and remind me

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

